# شرح المتجهات



## candleinzdark (24 أكتوبر 2009)

حد يشرحلى ازاى بيستنتج القانون اللى فى الصور اللى فى المرفقات 
لانى بلف اساسا من امبارح حولين نفسى وقربت اعمل خطوط فيض مغناطيسى تولع فى الكتاب 
معلش الكلام المانى بس الباش مهندس اللى هيشوف الصور والرموز هيفهم على طول معلش 
ارجو الرد السريع جدا


----------



## candleinzdark (24 أكتوبر 2009)




----------



## candleinzdark (24 أكتوبر 2009)

http://www.hazemsakeek.com/vb/picture.php?albumid=25&pictureid=92


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (24 أكتوبر 2009)

candleinzdark قال:


> حد يشرحلى ازاى بيستنتج القانون اللى فى الصور اللى فى المرفقات
> لانى بلف اساسا من امبارح حولين نفسى وقربت اعمل خطوط فيض مغناطيسى تولع فى الكتاب
> معلش الكلام المانى بس الباش مهندس اللى هيشوف الصور والرموز هيفهم على طول معلش
> ارجو الرد السريع جدا


 
أخ الكريم قنديل في الظلام 

هذا موقع به معلومات بالعربية ..​http://lycee-maroc01.topgoo.net/montada-f16/topic-t1767.htm

ويمكنك الإطلاع على مرجع بالإنجليزية عن تحليل االمصفوفات Matrix 

وهذا رابط عنها​ 
http://www.analyzemath.com/matrixmultiplication/matrixmultiplication.html

والمتجهات
Vector Analysis​ 
في الرياضيات ، و بشكل خاص في التحليل الشعاعي ، *المتّجه* (بالإنجليزية: Vector) هو سهم يتجه من نقطة إلى أخرى. يتحدد كل شعاع في الرياضيات بثلاث عناصر : *شدة الشعاع*، و هي كمية قياسية تدل على طول الشعاع، *اتجاه الشعاع* يمكن تحديده في فضاء ثلاثي الأبعاد عن طريق زوايا اويلر ، و *نقطة التطبيق* وهي النقطة التي ينطلق منها الشعاع. و مع أن الشعاع يوصف بدلالة أرقام بعضها تعتمد على نوع جملة الإحداثيات، فإن الشعاع أو المتجة كما يسمى أيضًا لا يعتمد على جملة الإحداثيات.
المثال المشهور للأشعة هو القوة الفيزيائية، فهي تملك شدة و اتجاه في فضاء ثلاثي الأبعاد و نقطة تطبيق، كما تتبع قاعدة جمع الأشعة (حسب قاعدة متوازي الأضلاع) عندما نريد جمع قوى متعددة .
*محتويات*

[إخفاء]

<LI class=toclevel-1>1 تمثيل المتجهات <LI class=toclevel-1>2 خصائص أساسية 
2.1 تساوي المتجهات 
2.2 جمع المتجهات وطرحها


*[عدل] تمثيل المتجهات*



 


سهم المتجه من A إلى B.


يشار إلى المتجهات عادة بحروف صغيرة ثخينة، مثل *a* أو مائلة أيضا مثل _*a*_ (تمثل الحروف الكبيرة عادة المصفوفات). كما يصطلح على كتابتها



أو _a_ عند كتابتها باليد. إذا كان المتجه يمثل إزاحة من النقطة _A_ إلى النقطة _B_ كما في الشكل، يرمز عندها له بـ



أو _AB_. يستخدم رمز القبعة (^) للإشارة إلى متجهات الوحدة، كما في



.
تظهر المتجهات في المخططات والرسومات كأسهم (قطع مستقيمة موجهة)، كما هو موضح في الشكل. تسمى هنا النقطة _A_ المبدأ، وتسمى النقطة _B_ الرأس. يتناسب طول السهم مع مقدار المتجه، بينما يشير اتجاه السهم إلى اتجاه المتجه.


 





ونحتاج في المخططات ثنائية البعد إلى ترميز المتجه بدوائر صغيرة (كما في الشكل جانبا)، حيث تكون بعض المتجهات عمودية على مستوي المخطط. يرمز للمتجه بنقطة داخل دائرة صغيرة عندما يكون المتجه متجها خارج المخطط باتجاه المشاهد. بينما يرمز له بدائرة مرسوم في داخلها إشارة الضرب عندما يكون المتجه متجها إلى داخل المخطط. ويمكن تذكرها باعتبار النقطة هي منظر لرأس السهم، وإشارة الضرب هي منظر لذيل السهم (الريشة).


 


متجه في نظام إحداثي ديكارتي، يوضح موضع النقطة A مع الإحداثيات (2،3)





قد يكون التمثيل البياني من أجل حساب المتجهات متعبًا ومعقدًا. فالمتجهات في الفضاء الإقليدي متعدد الأبعاد يمكن أن تمثل في نظام إحداثي ديكارتي. يمكن تعيين نهاية المتجه بوضعها في قائمة مرتبة من الأعداد الحقيقية.
وكمثال في الفضاء ثنائي الأبعاد (الشكل جانبا)، يكتب الشعاع المتجه من مبدأ الإحداثيات _O_ = (0,0) إلى النقطة _A_ = (2,3) بالشكل



في الفضاء الإقليدي ثلاثي الأبعاد (أو



)، تعرف المتجهات بثلاثة أرقام تمثل الإحداثيات الديكارتية لنقطة النهاية (_a_,_b_,_c_):



توضع هذه الأعداد غالبا في متجه عمود أو متجه سطر، وخصوصا عندما نتعامل مع المصفوفات، كالتالي:






الطريقة الأخرى لتمثيل المتجه في الفضاء ثلاثي الأبعاد هي باستخدام متجهات الوحدة الأساسية الثلاث:



وفق هذا الاصطلاح، يكتب أي متجه في الفضاء الشعاعي ثلاثي الأبعاد



بالشكل:



في دروس الفيزياء التمهيدية، تستبدل هذه المتجهات الثلاث بـ



(أو



)، ولكن تعارض هذه التسمية مع دليل الترميز (Index notation) و اصطلاح تجميع (summation convention) المستخدمين في المستويات المتقدمة في الرياضيات، والفيزياء والهندسة.

*[عدل] خصائص أساسية*

المقطع التالي يستخدم نظام إحداثي ديكارتي مع متجهات وحدة أساسية



ويفترض أن جميع المتجهات تبدأ من مركز الإحداثيات O. يكتب المتجه *a* على الوجه التالي:




*[عدل] تساوي المتجهات*

يقال عن متجهين أنهما متساويان إذا كان لهما نفس المقدار والاتجاه. وعلى هذا الوجه تكون المتجهات متساوية إذا تساوت إحداثياتها. فالمتجهين:



و



متساويين إذا تحقق




*[عدل] جمع المتجهات وطرحها*

ليكن
*a*=_a_1*e1* + _a_2*e2* + _a_3*e3*
و
*b*=_b_1*e1* + _b_2*e2* + _b_3*e3*,
حيث*e1*،*e2*، *e3* هي متجهات الوحدة متعامدة.


 


الشكل 2: جمع المتجهات


إن مجموع *a* و *b* هو:



ويمكن تمثيل جمع المتجاهات بشكل بياني بوضع بداية المتجه *b* عند نهاية المتجه *a*، ثم رسم متجه من بداية المتجه *a* إلى نهاية المتجه *b*. يمثل المتجه الجديد المرسوم *a* + *b*، كما هو مبين في الشكل 2.
تسمى طريقة الجمع هذه *بقاعدة متوازي الأضلاع*، لأن *a* و *b* يشكلان أضلاع متوازي الأضلاع.
طرح *a* و *b* هو:



يمكن تمثيل طرح الأشعة بيانيًا أيضًا كما يلي: لطرح *b* من *a*، نضع نهاية *a* و *b* عند نفس النقطة، ثم يرسم سهم من نهاية *b* إلى نهاية *a*. يمثل هذه المتجه الجديد *a* − *b*، كما هو موضح في الشكل 3.


 


الشكل 3: طرح المتجهات *a* و *b*


----------



## candleinzdark (25 أكتوبر 2009)

دكتور محمد شكرا جزيلا على المعلومات لكن سوالى كان عن القانون اللى فى الصوره المرفقه بالمرفقات 
وكيفيه استنتاجه


----------



## سليم33 (31 ديسمبر 2009)

موضوع جيد


----------

